
Show HN: Later – Smart scheduled send for Slack messages - andrewtorkbaker
https://www.slashlater.com
======
andrewtorkbaker
Hi HN! I created Later to solve a problem I've had every day since joining a
remote team: I want to keep our conversations in Slack, but don't want to
intrude on my coworkers after hours when they're in different time zones.

Later has a few tricks that I continue to enjoy daily:

\- Later does the time zone math for you, automatically determining when 9:00
AM is in your recipient's time zone \- Later watches for when your recipient
comes online and delivers your message early if they go green before 9:00 AM
(but you can disable early delivery for a message, too) \- Messages are
delivered as if you sent them (as opposed to Slack's built-in /remind, which
sends messages out of context from Slackbot) \- Later works in DMs and group
DMs as well as public and private channels - handy for making morning
announcements to a distributed team

After months of use with my team, I'm excited to launch Later for anyone to
try. I'd love to answer your questions

